# Jae Barb



## dougiefresh (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone here keep jae barb. I would like to get some for my 5.5 tank. Wondering what y'all thought about them. They're tiny!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Awesome fish! But they like cool water. Keep um cool and you'll be fine.  Keep us posted!


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 22, 2006)

Would 78F max be okay? We usually keep our house around 74-75 and cooler in the winter.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I think they'd be OK. In the Baensch Atlas they are said to prefer 21-25C which is 70-77F. You'd be on the top part of the scale, but not too badly over. I've kept fish in warmer than preferable water and they lost weight quickly due to increased metabolism, so you may want to watch for that. Otherwise, sounds like a fun fish to keep, they're always sick when they come into my LFS and I've never gotten to try them. GL!


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the information. Went to pick some up I saw a couple weeks ago and the fish man said they didn't do too well and most the batch died. 
Hope one day I can pickup some healthy Jae barbs, but your right they must be pretty sensitive and they're pricey.

I went ahead and purchased five Boraras Micros to start. They're reddish colored with those little dots. They are so cute and very tiny.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Very nice! Those are cool too. 

Jae's are on my "eventually" list too.  

Good luck. Sounds like it will be a nice little nano tank.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I had about 4-5 Jae's in my 72 gal for a while when it was low-tech. They did fine and I really liked how they hung out amongst the lower branches of my plants, just above the "cory zone". One thing that was not so great as they never really colored-up very well. The LFS store I got them from sold me 2 males and 3 females and they looked very nice in the store but after 4-5 months they all stayed kind of ugh in color, even though my cards, rummy-nosed, etc. were all coloring beautifully. I went from a white sand substrate to a dark grey SMS hoping that might help but it did not. A little later I changed the tank over to high-tech and really did some major hardscape and plantscape rearrangement. Things got a bit cloudy. All fish made it thru fine but the jae barbs who pretty much disappeared. I saw only one after the big change over, and then from a few days after that nothing. Never saw them again....


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

"cory zone", I like that. 

I've never heard of anyone keeping them, I'm glad you posted your experinces with them, rich. Sound like a pain in the butt to keep...


----------

